# Need help finding a portable outside play yard



## Joe.G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a play pen that can fit four Bunnies that I can move around the yard, One that I can leave them in for a while and one that the kids can get in easy and play. Please post Links and Ideas. Thanks


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H8YTJI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Hows this?


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you intend to have a roof for the pen? Bunnys can and will jump. So that means in 1 little leap a rabbit can easily scale that little 30" pen. I would suggest something much higher or even get a roof for it, but as for the x-pen idea itself. those work great.


----------



## Kizza (Feb 20, 2012)

ebay  That's where I got mine its a doozy 

I agree you should make sure it has a roof. x-pens as the guys here call them are great you could even get 2 and join them for a larger pen. I would put in in the shade so it doesnt get too hot also


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 20, 2012)

How About the next size up then its 36 " High? Or should I go for the 42 " or 48 " high ones, I would like to go as short as safe there cheaper and i plan on getting two of them to join together.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a 36in one... And Cookie has never once even thought about jumping out! If it's outside though I would think a roof would be a good idea... Not only because they could jump out but because something else could get in!


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 20, 2012)

It would only be for Temporary use, So the kids can play with them and to give them a different environment for a bit and some exercise I wouldn't leave them in the re over night or for long periods unattended.

So you think 36" would be good?


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 20, 2012)

I think so... Not sure how big your bunnies are... But our Cookie is about 4/5 lbs and I don't think he could jump over it if he wanted to...


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 20, 2012)

I still wouldn't trust a 36" pen with no roof.
A bunny that really wanted to or one that felt it was in danger could probably scale that height with no issue. Just because a bunny doesn't try to get out, doesn't mean they cant. You dont know how high your bunny can jump until it actually happens, and by then it could be too late.
Ive seen my bun jump past desk height when she knew she was in trouble and I was trying to catch her.


----------



## Kizza (Feb 21, 2012)

You can just put a tarp over the top if you needed a roof and pin it down with some bricks, no problem.

I think the higher the sides the better, 36" sounds alright as long as they aren't left unattended it should be fine


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, a tarp or even a bed sheet over the top is a must. Even a few minutes unattended is enough for a hawk or something to swoop down. And you also need to check if any weeds in your grass are toxic to rabbits. I wasn't happy when I learned that ground ivy is toxic. And of course the yard can't have been chemically treated, so it's a catch-22 situation.


----------



## Joe.G (Feb 21, 2012)

My Lawn is natural, I Only used lime and fert on the section I replaced and that was a year ago, I have a few acers of just lawn, so i can keep them up hill and away from that.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 21, 2012)

*Joe.G wrote: *


> http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Black-Exercise-Pen-Inches/dp/B000H8YTJI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329776030&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> Hows this?



Very nice. Something like we have. We have a portable that we use as a gate inside and also use with our outdoor run. Right now our outdoor run isn't up because we plan to expand it and incorporate it into our bunny garden. 

Just make sure your bunnies have something they can hide under and always supervise them. 

K


----------



## Joe.G (Mar 6, 2012)

Still haven't made up my mind, any other ideas?


----------



## Joe.G (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, I ordered two of the 42" high ones, was that a good choice?


http://www.revivalanimal.com/Store/...ads&gdftrk=gdfv2457_a_7c543_a_7c9050_a_7c8276


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 13, 2012)

I ended up getting the 42" for mine too and have had no escapes at all so far. Looks good to me.


----------



## Joe.G (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't plan to leave them unattended but I would like to be able to take my eyes off them for a min or so also and feel safe knowing they will still be in there.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, i think it was a good idea to get a 42" high one, as i have a 36" for my lionhead/mini lop mix and she jumped right over it just because i dropped a bit of carrot outside of it! Bunnies really can jump high when they want to! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe.G (Mar 19, 2012)

I had them in it today and they enjoyed there "free time "


----------



## Joe.G (Mar 19, 2012)

I had them in it today and they enjoyed there "free time "


----------

